# Entrada de audio amplificador STK4142 Sony ?



## Electrofan (Nov 8, 2014)

hola...saludos 

Alguien sabe cuál es la entrada de audio del amplificador STK4142 Sony (Adjunto fotos), El conector de tres pines (L in  GND R in) va conectado al potenciometro de volumen y el otro conector de 8 pines va conectado a la PCB MAIN (SUB, OUT GND, R, +VCC, -VCC, L, PROT, MUTE).

Alguien que lo conozca y me oriente?

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 8, 2014)

Electrofan dijo:


> hola...saludos
> 
> Alguien sabe cuál es la entrada de audio del amplificador STK4142 Sony (Adjunto fotos), _*El conector de tres pines (L in  GND R in) va conectado al potenciometro de volumen*_ y el otro conector de 8 pines va conectado a la PCB MAIN (SUB, OUT GND, R, +VCC, -VCC, L, PROT, MUTE).
> 
> ...



Esa es la respuesta, las entradas son los cursores del potenciómetro de volumen


----------



## Electrofan (Nov 8, 2014)

Gracias Fogonazo!


----------



## lossless (Oct 12, 2018)

Hola al foro, consulta: tengo un circuito impreso de un centro musical Aiwa, el mismo tenia un canal en corto (stk4142) procedi a sacarle la pata 14 tension negativa que alimenta el canal que falla, tambien pata 13 salida del mismo canal (salida) conecte la alimentacion y tengo 0 volt en la salida pin 10, conecto el parlante y se aprecia un suave chasquido, pero no hay sonido al inyectarle 1 khz por pata 1 del mismo. Es posible que este actuando algun muting o proteccion? la alimentacion es de 36 v fuente dividida
gracias y saludos
lossless


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2018)

Reemplazo BRUTAL de un STK4142II


----------



## lossless (Oct 12, 2018)

Gracias dosmetros, el circuito lo tengo (el original de la placa del aiwa) queria ocupar una salida del stk. 
Lo primero que hice fue destaparlo y medir los transistores de salida, estan bien un par, el otro esta explotado con los consuctores base y emisor cortados. 
saludos
lossless


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2018)

Cambiale los transistores quemados, se cablean y se ponen fuera.


----------



## lossless (Oct 12, 2018)

Estimado Dosmetros, abri el STK4142, lo limpie con isopropilico, termine de sacar los restos de conductores de base y emisor del par de salida explotado, medi los otros dos y me dieron bien. Alguna idea ?

Con respecto a los STKxxxx, tengo muchos, todos con un canal reventado. Alguien logro que funcionara el canal que funciona bien en monoaural?
Saludos
lossless


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2018)

Si , por que no . . .  tiene circuito de protección con relé ?


----------



## lossless (Oct 12, 2018)

si, algunos tienen rele en la alimentacion, otros en la salida de parlantes. No he tenido suerte para hacer funcionar el canal que supuestamente funciona bien.
saludos
lossless


----------

